# Maps update



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.

Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.

Thanks

n


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

nipp0n said:


> Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.
> 
> Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting your new Tiguan!

All Volkswagens with Navigation come with the disc from the factory so your dealer isn't providing it. They can only give you a disc that comes directly from the factory. In this case for North America it is most likely from your Port of Entry.

For future updates you can purchase discs from Volkswagen.

Hope this helps and enjoy your New Tiguan.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The last time I looked there were no updates for the 2018 MY nav data. I suspect it is only updated once a year at most.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

My vehicle was bought at the end of August and it came with V6. Not sure if V7 is out yet.


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Just bought my Tig (SEL-P R line) last week. Version 6 on mine.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Mine came with V6, but I have heard there is a V7 that just recently hit. That might only be for outside the US. Even if it is on v7, I cant see justifying the cost of it when I'm sure not that much has changed.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

dcsh said:


> Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


Picked up the car this evening V6... sigh of disappointment

Thanks

n


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

We have some recent major roads that are not in my current version of the maps on my 2019. Anyone know what version of the maps comes with the 2020 model?

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I just got my 2019 SEL-P less than a month ago. There was no SD card in it when the salesperson went over the features with me. She went inside and came back with this.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

v8


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can anyone else confirm if it’s version eight?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

*Confirmed..*

Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Superchud said:


> Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


Do you have a part number?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Do you have a part number?


Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


This would be good to know as the two little ones love to see album covers on the MIB on long trips, so naturally I run NAV on the AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Superchud said:


> Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


Below is a photo of the back of a version 7 box. 

Is it not there on the version 8 box?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Is possible update NAR maps for free? European maps possible update for free. 
https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfotainment/int/en/index/downloads/maps-download#/


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> Is possible update NAR maps for free? European maps possible update for free.
> https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfotainment/int/en/index/downloads/maps-download#/


Vasia, no. Like everything else VAG here, NAR is neutered and we are not able to get the map updates. We need to have the SDcard.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

M Diddy said:


> V


Please no talk of breaking copyright laws on the site. It's against the rules and against the law.
Thanks


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

How much is V8? I have V7 but would purchase if not too much. Cause sometimes I have no cell service when I’m down in southern Missouri or in the mountains of Colorado. Thanks all!! 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> How much is V8? I have V7 but would purchase if not too much. Cause sometimes I have no cell service when I’m down in southern Missouri or in the mountains of Colorado. Thanks all!!
> 
> 
> Kurt


I’ll let you know shortly, stopping by the dealer to see if they have it and grab one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll let you know shortly, stopping by the dealer to see if they have it and grab one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, so the V8 has no part number since it’s only right now in production for the 2020 models. VW helpline while at parts department told them it’s not in mass production yet so even though seen in their system, it’s not available for purchase and no pricing yet. Expect it to be available for purchase once in mass production this coming November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, so the V8 has no part number since it’s only right now in production for the 2020 models. VW helpline while at parts department told them it’s not in mass production yet so even though seen in their system, it’s not available for purchase and no pricing yet. Expect it to be available for purchase once in mass production this coming November.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


November?!











Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it shouldn’t be that hard to mass produce some SD cards. Hoping it comes sooner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can we get some pictures of what the new map looks like, particularly in night mode? I’m wondering if the maps look a little bit less like MapQuest from 1996. I’m hoping for a little bit more modern Ui


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Can we get some pictures of what the new Napa looks like? I’m wondering if the maps look a little bit less like MapQuest from 1996. I’m hoping for a little bit more modern Ui


I doubt there’s a big change, if any change at all. Maybe promotional material for the 2020 models might show what it looks like, but it’s probably just route data updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I doubt there’s a big change, if any change at all. Maybe promotional material for the 2020 models might show what it looks like, but it’s probably just route data updates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah all the graphics look the same in the marketing materials. I might just head into the dealer to sit in a 2020 model and look and see what the map looks like for my area and what new streets are showing up


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

Looks the same to me. No part number on the back of my SD card case but I haven't used it much as use Waze with CarPlay to manage my morning commute. My future wish is that they all a navigation app to display on the Digital Cockpit which would be really nice. It already recognizes is a mobile devices navigation is in use, just need to find a way to mirror to the console.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Superchud, Can you do me a favor please? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

The crazy thing is, literally everywhere else in the world can just go to VW's site and download updated maps and use them, whenever they become available. 

Not here though. Not in the greatest GD country in the whole wide world.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

M Diddy said:


> The crazy thing is, literally everywhere else in the world can just go to VW's site and download updated maps and use them, whenever they become available.
> 
> Not here though. Not in the greatest GD country in the whole wide world.


Does the ROW use the Tom-Tom database like the USA?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Superchud, Can you do me a favor please? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Superchud, Can you do me a favor please? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


*Direct Link*

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/SD-CARD/78754001/5NA919866P.html


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Superchud said:


> *Direct Link*
> 
> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/SD-CARD/78754001/5NA919866P.html


Was just looking on Google for it it looks like it’s the same part number for previous years maps. From what I’m seeing, it looks like it needs to be a genuine OEM card but the data is different


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Superchud said:


>



Mine says:

Hardware: 853
Software: 0890
Navigation database:
5NA919866E
0810
NAR 2018/19


Looks like the part number is just for the SD card, undetermined how the software might be different. Looks like the card needs to be present in the car. Popped the cards out and the maps disappeared. Copying a backup to my computer as we speak, in case someone steals the SD card.


----------



## builtospill (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the part number printed on the V8 SD card?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Odds are it matches the listing and the part number in the MIB since it’s for the SD card itself, not the data on the card. Since VW Helpline and Customer Care are saying the SD cards with new map data have no part number for general sale. Current cards are for only new 2020 models, and mass production for general sale may be as late as November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Popped into my local dealer this morning but they didn’t have any 2020s on the lot that had navigation. Going to try to go to another dealer in the area to see if I can look more at the map changes and get a part number


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Out of curiosity does anyone know what version of navigation Audis have? I wonder if you could pop in an Audi maps SD card and have it work?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

builtospill said:


> What is the part number printed on the V8 SD card?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same part number on card as on the MIB More Info, I just checked mine.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MrSmith4 said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone know what version of navigation Audis have? I wonder if you could pop in an Audi maps SD card and have it work?


Are you sure Audi even uses the Tom-Tom data?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Made it to the dealer today to look. The maps look exactly the same and I was also disappointed to see that roads that have been in use for over a year here are still not showing on the maps. I will not be upgrading


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MrSmith4 said:


> Made it to the dealer today to look. The maps look exactly the same and I was also disappointed to see that roads that have been in use for over a year here are still not showing on the maps. I will not be upgrading


And how will this effect your driving?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

You can thank their "mapping partner" TomTom for their piss poor US mapping updates. They have always been dead last in updates and map quality, particularly in the US market. 

I'm shocked that VAG has not gone with a better map provider or even used OpenStreetMap. But, I guess then they couldn't nickel and dime everyone for updates forever. Too bad the US doesn't have any real consumer protection anymore. It's one of the main reasons that the map updates are free overseas. They come under "fitness for use" rules.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LennyNero said:


> You can thank their "mapping partner" TomTom for their piss poor US mapping updates. They have always been dead last in updates and map quality, particularly in the US market.
> 
> I'm shocked that VAG has not gone with a better map provider or even used OpenStreetMap. But, I guess then they couldn't nickel and dime everyone for updates forever. Too bad the US doesn't have any real consumer protection anymore. It's one of the main reasons that the map updates are free overseas. They come under "fitness for use" rules.


That explains it, and why VW of A told me they have no timeline on when map updates will be available online to download like the ROW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That explains it, and why VW of A told me they have no timeline on when map updates will be available online to download like the ROW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will never be able to download them. You have to order the SD card for $170. I still would love to find somebody that has tried putting an SD card from an Audi in the VW to see what happens.


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> You can thank their "mapping partner" TomTom for their piss poor US mapping updates. They have always been dead last in updates and map quality, particularly in the US market.
> 
> I'm shocked that VAG has not gone with a better map provider or even used OpenStreetMap. But, I guess then they couldn't nickel and dime everyone for updates forever. Too bad the US doesn't have any real consumer protection anymore. It's one of the main reasons that the map updates are free overseas. They come under "fitness for use" rules.


Honestly I'm surprised they will offer NAV at all with phones supporting off-line maps and cars coming with CarPlay and Android Auto. I would rather they support these models better with map integration into the Digital Cockpit or all the apps to use the more powerful GPS antennas in the vehicles. I feel that in the next 2-3 years you won't be able to get Navigation as a separate option in cars because it's cheaper to support these phone baed navigation models than to include dedicated hardware in the cars (costs money) and map support (costs money).


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Superchud said:


> Honestly I'm surprised they will offer NAV at all with phones supporting off-line maps and cars coming with CarPlay and Android Auto. I would rather they support these models better with map integration into the Digital Cockpit or all the apps to use the more powerful GPS antennas in the vehicles. I feel that in the next 2-3 years you won't be able to get Navigation as a separate option in cars because it's cheaper to support these phone baed navigation models than to include dedicated hardware in the cars (costs money) and map support (costs money).


They will always offer imbedded nav cause cell coverage isn’t everywhere and some people don’t have a cell phone like my parents for example and they live in an area of the Midwest that doesn’t get cell service. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> They will always offer imbedded nav cause cell coverage isn’t everywhere and some people don’t have a cell phone like my parents for example and they live in an area of the Midwest that doesn’t get cell service.
> 
> 
> Kurt












My parents even have iPhones with a CarPlay capable Passat, but still use NAV. They’re the type that seriously used a Garmin GPS, with Google Maps on their phone and a printout of MapQuest for directions all at once. They wondered how they got lost,  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> They will always offer imbedded nav cause cell coverage isn’t everywhere and some people don’t have a cell phone like my parents for example and they live in an area of the Midwest that doesn’t get cell service.
> 
> 
> Kurt


If VW was serious about those folks then you would think they would be investing in better maps and more frequent low cost/free updates...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Superchud said:


> Honestly I'm surprised they will offer NAV at all with phones supporting off-line maps and cars coming with CarPlay and Android Auto. I would rather they support these models better with map integration into the Digital Cockpit or all the apps to use the more powerful GPS antennas in the vehicles. I feel that in the next 2-3 years you won't be able to get Navigation as a separate option in cars because it's cheaper to support these phone baed navigation models than to include dedicated hardware in the cars (costs money) and map support (costs money).


Maybe you forgot that this would only be possible if all the owners carry around smart phones.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Superchud said:


> If VW was serious about those folks then you would think they would be investing in better maps and more frequent low cost/free updates...


The need for updated map information is never really needed. The difference from the 2005 data and the 2020 data is very slight.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

All that much more frustrating when you realize how much better the maps for the rest of the world look like this from Australia.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't understand why anyone uses built in navigation... Android or Apple is so much better, and cheaper

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> I don't understand why anyone uses built in navigation... Android or Apple is so much better, and cheaper
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Agree. But I use it when I don’t have service or don’t have offline maps downloaded from google. 


Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Agree. But I use it when I don’t have service or don’t have offline maps downloaded from google.
> 
> 
> Kurt


You can zoom out to all of North America and download offline 

I'm glad you know that downloading offline maps is an option.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> You can zoom out to all of North America and download offline
> 
> I'm glad you know that downloading offline maps is an option.


How! I tried and it says it too big to download


Kurt


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> How! I tried and it says it too big to download
> 
> 
> Kurt


Then do several segments till you get it all.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like about 1/3rd of Colorado per map... But I don't think there's a limit on how many you can have.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## njfgray59 (Apr 18, 2019)

The part number is on the back on the box. Please post a pic or the number. TY!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s just the part number for the SD Card, dealers don’t have v8 for general sales. Already inquired with two dealers and VW directly. Just producing enough for new sales. General sales expected later this year. The part number for v7 for the SD Card is the same part number for v8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

When I’m at the Chicago auto show I’ll look in the new Atlas and see if the card is in there. Doubt it is as they don’t want it stolen. But if it is I’ll take a pic. Stay tuned!!!


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Funny I checked here in DC and..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> When I’m at the Chicago auto show I’ll look in the new Atlas and see if the card is in there. Doubt it is as they don’t want it stolen. But if it is I’ll take a pic. Stay tuned!!!


It has already been stated several times in this thread that the part number for V8 is the same as V7 (its the p/n for an SD card, not the data on it). If this is true, I see no value in taking a picture of it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Funny I checked here in DC and..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you check? The new atlas isn’t out yet


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

At the Autoshow they had the Atlas Cross Sport and no SD card, same with 2020 Tiguans. No cards present. 

Went to the dealer by my house Sheehy and the dealer I purchased from close to my office. Both dealers do not even show in their part sales systems. They see the SD card part number, see v7 which has pricing. The v8 while in the system does not have pricing or the purchase order number and that’s why they called VW directly and VW stated it’s not available yet for general purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Same with Chicago show. No cards. Sad.










Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Just to note also but couldn’t get a pic cause it was too crowded. The new wheel looks good. If you get the RLine pack you get the dot perforation on the wheel like in Audi’s.  


Kurt


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

MrSmith4 said:


> All that much more frustrating when you realize how much better the maps for the rest of the world look like this from Australia.


That's a different headunit- the Discover Pro 9.2" which also has google maps integration with satellite view, gesture control, DVD player, wireless app connect, and dual map support (for cockpit). If they offered it here, our maps would look like that too.

Our top headunit in the US is the Discover Media 8" system.


----------



## builtospill (Jan 18, 2012)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303497548280

V9 maps and seller claims this:

“These maps are Pre-Activated for all MIB2 Navigation Volkswagen Units. No visit to dealership required, just plug in and go compatible with the following cars.

These are about to be released by VW at the end of February. I have access to get these early. VW is not able to update to the newest maps without proper activation which seems to be problematic for them, I have a way to do that off-line and these are all activated for all units listed below. Please check images of radios that are supported with this Map update. This is genuine SD Card from VW, not copy or replica. 

All MIB2 units including in cars listed below
Jetta 2016-2020
Tiguan - 2017-2020
Golf 2016-2019
Golf R 2016-2019
Golf GTI 2016-2019
Atlas 2017-2020
Arteon 2019-2020”



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

builtospill said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/303497548280
> 
> V9 maps and seller claims this:
> 
> ...


Sketchy. But thanks for the info. 


Kurt


----------



## builtospill (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah pretty sketchy. But the item as 30-day return so should be fine if it does not work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builtospill (Jan 18, 2012)

The seller on ebay “extremenetwork” just replied to my message:
“It will work but yes I will accept returns. Not a problem
Regards,

Peter
EN Sales & Support”

“Just swap the card and you're foot to go. I can guarantee it will work or you can return it.
Regards,

Peter
EN Sales & Support”

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

My question is if V8 just came out, how does this seller have V9? Plus how would the manufacturer VW have an issue activating, but he can? This doesn’t add up. That would be like hey, here’s Windows 10 for some reason MS can’t activate them but I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My question is if V8 just came out, how does this seller have V9? Plus how would the manufacturer VW have an issue activating, but he can? This doesn’t add up. That would be like hey, here’s Windows 10 for some reason MS can’t activate them but I can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems sketchy to me, if V9 is out then I should be able to request a free update from the dealer as I just got V8 with 2020 Tiguan SEL/4MO.


----------



## builtospill (Jan 18, 2012)

That ebay seller replied to me with this:

"_V8 maps were available August 2019 not just rolled out. V9 was released February 18th of this year. Volkswagen dealership is always slower than actual release of things to manufacturing. And they probably have too many licenses purchased for V8 they need to get rid off. On top of that even if you can get V8, you won't be able to get it installed. Please look over my description.

Regards,

Peter
EN Sales & Support_"

"_please look at attached image directly from VW parts catalog
There is an error in their listing where part number 5NA919866P is actually V8 map not V7
the part number in my listing is V9 as shown in the picture.

Regards,

Peter
EN Sales & Support_"


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

2 of my co-workers just picked up new 2020 SEL-P R-Line Tiguans, and they came with v9 maps.

Part #: 5NA919866AF
LINK


----------



## RaySkodaTSI (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Just picked up a 2020 Tiguan Allspace with the 2.0TSI Gen3B Budack Cycle motor. Its 194hp version of the motor and mated to a DQ381 4 Motion. Any remaps for this car? Don't think this motor can make as much power as the Gen3A (GTI Motor) but hoping to atleast get to the 240hp ish level on a Stage 1 map. That should make it into a fun little people hauler..

Engine Scan - 
Address 01: Engine (J623-DNLA) Labels:. 06L-907-115-V1.clb
Part No SW: 5NA 907 115 J HW: 06K 907 309 B
Component: R4 2.0l TFSI H61 0002 
Revision: O1H61000 
Coding: 012540322426052B34100000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00273
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS0115NA907115J 001004
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS011_VW37.rod
VCID: 45D754D2D5212CC320D-8010

Gearbox Scan - 
Address 02: Auto Trans (J743) Labels:. 0BH-927-711.clb
Part No SW: 0GC 300 013 P HW: 0GC 927 711 H
Component: GSG DQ381 H06 2401 
Revision: 00H06V10 
Coding: 0014
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ381061 001
ROD: EV_TCMDQ381061.rod
VCID: 313F100271A99063EC5-8064


----------



## orange_tiguan (Jul 3, 2018)

My wife has a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium 4Motion. We inquired about having maps updated and they want $170 for a new SD card.
Does VW not upgrade maps for the original owner? Kind of ridiculous for a $40K vehicle.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Nope. We are the only country that doesn’t get free map updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

My advice is to use Apple or Google maps depending on which phone you have. Their maps are always updated for no extra charge and the user interface is superior to OEM systems. I use Apple Maps and love it. Won't bother to update the factory nav system in my 2016 Passat.


----------



## djoslin (Aug 17, 2019)

I grabbed a new v9 maps card off of eBay for 102.35 shipped. Just popped it in the slot in place of the old card and it just works.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

V10 has been out for awhile and V11 should be out in the next couple of months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konza (Feb 18, 1999)

I'm currently driving a 2019 Tiguan SEL loaner vehicle; the box in the glove box says the Nav is running V7.

It seems to be working fine, except that I'm driving it in southern Arizona and the state highway shields on the maps are the shape of...wait for it...Arkansas.

Hope this gets fixed ASAP if it hasn't been dealt with already.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Has anyone here actually have a V10 or is V9 the latest one out right now?

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

